# So now that we passed, what can we sign?



## jonstone (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there somewhere that lists what we can sign/stamp for (I am mostly interested in residential construction)? I read that it needed to be an area that i am "proficient" in, but that can be ambiguous.


----------



## Sschell (Dec 16, 2009)

Your state board should have a document which spells out in excruciating detail exactly what you can and cannot sign. It varies widely from state to state, in some, you can sign anything a civil PE can... in others basically nothing. I passed in Cali in 2007 and my stamp has yet to taste ink.

edit: oh yeah... I am mechanical


----------

